# gulp alive



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone used Berkley's Gulp Alive yet? If so is it worth 20.00 bucks?


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried some of the shrimp at the outer banks on vacation last fall I was very impressed actually the saltwater fish ate it and it last ..Yeah Its worth it


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks I will try it out.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

i used the shrimp on a backwater guide and the sea trout were tearin it up


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I went to Bass Pro today for the fishing classic. It seems that even at $19.99 they are having trouble keeping Gulp! *ALIVE *in stock. Since it's virtually brand new around here it has sure got some good press or word of mouth or something. I got a tub because I was burning up a gift card - probably wouldn't have dropped $20.00 cash on it. I do wish they had something more like a regular nightcrawler instead of saltwater sandworms and other minnow baits. I'm going to dunk some other styles of Gulp in the tub to see what happens. There's no reason it shouldn't do fine and there is a lot of liquid in that tub. I'm pretty tired of feeding live nightcrawlers to the Perch and Kitties on C.J. so I'm going to try to use Gulp! a lot of more this year. It probably will work if I can be a patient and not give up too soon.

I'll let you know.

MC


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

What's that Mike, your tired of feeding the Kittys on CJ, Naw never will happen, just think of them as walleyes with whiskers.................Doc


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Doc, as long as you keep releasing the bigguns they seem to insist on making bunches of little'uns. A ten inch Channel can still put a nasty hole in your hand too.

MC


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Iwas talking with a person who works at Berkley and in April they are coming out with a 2 inch minnow buckets in 4 or 5 different designs you can choose. 
One is Shiner which I placed an order for when it is released.
I think it would be interesting to see if it would work with perch fishing, for it never fails in the fall when the perch are heavy, shiners become very hard to obtain.
What a thought it would be if this up coming 2 inch bait could do just as good.
I will give it a try.
Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Tried it on the O for sauger the last few years, worked really well, even hooked up with a few walleyes.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I am too am looking forward to trying some of the leech and Shiners on Lake Erie here this comming season...

Frank


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

JimG said:


> Iwas talking with a person who works at Berkley and in April they are coming out with a 2 inch minnow buckets in 4 or 5 different designs you can choose.
> One is Shiner which I placed an order for when it is released.
> I think it would be interesting to see if it would work with perch fishing, for it never fails in the fall when the perch are heavy, shiners become very hard to obtain.
> What a thought it would be if this up coming 2 inch bait could do just as good.
> ...


Last fall I was perchin on Lake erie and ran out of minnows and had gulp 3 inch minnows, put them on perch rig and...........nada, no bites what so ever


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I've used powerbait before and I never noticed that much of a difference over the other plastics I usually use. I can usually do as well with a Culprit as with a powerbait worm. I do want to try the 2" gulp minnows to see if they deliver like I've been hearing.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I used it for steelhead yesterday and only had one hit with it. I can't really say I've given it enough of a chance yet.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Saw Hank Parker catchin a bunch of cats at a fishin derby today on t.v. usin that Gulp...........LOL....................Rich


----------



## Logansdad (Mar 7, 2008)

I will tell you all how I do with the leeches and minnows when I get back from NE Ontario this June. My father in law and I picked up a bucket of each to try.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I used some 2 1/2 inch or 3 inch gulp and powerbait minnows on a dropshot rig for perch this last year on erie on one rod and I used a spreader with shiners on another rod. I know its hard to believe but I caught more fish on the berkley baits. It was at least a two to one catch rate.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....JimG.....In your post you said you had a friend who works for Berkley and they were comming out with a 2 in....Gulp Alive....Keep in touch with him and post as soon as they come out with it....Would like to try it this spring with the Crappies.....Later Guy
:F GOOD FISHING GUYS:F


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

You got it, I'll give a big shout out when mine arrives.

Happy Easter all,
JimG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....HI There JimG...I don't think you will believe me ...but here goes...Was watching In-Fisherman this evening at 9:30 and they were fishing for my favorite CRAPPIE'S.....using a two hook system and when Doug Stangie was showing his rig....he picked up a bucket of Berkly Gulp Alive and said he was using 2 in. Minnow Grub.... I was glad I recorded it played it back 3 times to make sure I heard him right...That is what he said.....What do you think...Later
 GOOD FISHING GUY
P.S. Sure looked like a super bait..Have to have it...


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess sometime in April the latest additions to the gulp alive minnows are to be released.
Yes, I look forward to giving the shiner one a try out.

Just got back from the Land Between the Lakes on Kentucky Lake side and had to wet a line for those crappies. Two out of three days did good.

Yesterday I was able to pull my first crappie out of Sandusky Bay, still early yet ,but it was nice to feel the tug. I figure Pre-Spawn this coming weekend if we get sun and lots of it.

The water around Sandusky is muddy yet and the water temp. is still way cold, but once in a while this early you get lucky.

I'll shout out as soon as my bucket arrives.

JimG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

.....JimG....
Thank You for the response ...Just thought I'd let you know ...Glad to hear you did good in Ky....The water around here is still holding some ice not safe ice....and with all the run off it is still messed up...take a while for it to settle down...The In-Fisherman show will be on again tomorrow at 8:30 A.M. ...I have to try there set up as soon as I get out...hopefuly the first of April if this weather ever cooperates...Again Thank You...
 GOOD FISHING GUY
P.S. I used to layout shoot the Sandusky Bay when I was Waterfowl hunting...a few hours drive from Ravenna..


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I was wonderin' about that new gulp alive!! I was either thinkin' about gettin' some 2' minnows or maybe the gulp alive scent spray for other plastics!! Never really cared 2 much for gulp's plastic baits in the past but this new stuff seems 2 have alot of good feedback!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....Hay there JimmyC....As I said I saw it last night on the In-Fisherman tv Show...And they were using it for crappies ...look's like a great bait...I'will have to try it ...The show will be back on tomorrow morning...The Outdoor Channel at 8:30 A.M....Check it out and see what you think....
:F ...GOOD FISHING GUY


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanx 4 the heads up on that In-Fisherman show 2morrow CRAPPIE LOVER! Definitely gonna check it out!


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

Checked Dick's in Powell for this, didnt seem to have it. Where might i find it at around Columbus?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Doctor said:


> What's that Mike, your tired of feeding the Kittys on CJ, Naw never will happen, just think of them as walleyes with whiskers.................Doc


=========================================================

As a dedicated walleye fisherman it took me around five minutes to stop laughing after reading that description!   

For what it is worth, I have had good results using Gulp! minnowtail worms in place of the real Garden Hackle for trolling with spinnerbaits. Planning to invesy in a tub to keep on the boat.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I saw it at Gander Mountain in Hilliard a few weeks ago. Other Dick's stores may have it. They carry it in Dayton.

MC


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

I could of just been blind and didnt see it, but i'll try Dick's in Easton. If Easton fails then i'll just drive around to Hilliard.... Thanks


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

You might want to call ahead to be sure. Places are selling out of it even at $20.00 for the small bucket.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I was at Dick's in Beavercreek yesterday. They don't have any of the tubs but they do have the new spray stuff. Anyone tried that? 

BassPro had a lot of all kinds of GULP today. They must have gotten a new shipment. There is also a $5.00 coupon available in the stores from Berkley. You buy 3 and get 5 bucks back. That pretty much makes it "buy 2 get one free" That takes it down closer the price of other packaged softbaits.

MC


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Stopped at Gander Mtn in Canton (Portage St.) today. They had 3" and 4" minnows. Asked about 2". Guy there looked on Berkley website and said they only show 2 1/2" not 2". Said that store didn't show any being ordered and had no idea when or if since new.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, just read back farther in the post. Also stopped at Dick's in Belden Village today. They had 2" minnow grubs. Along with I believe both 3 & 4" minnows.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

The berkely website says that the 2 1/2 in. minnow is coming late april!!! Can't wait 2 try them!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....Hy there JimG.. Well Berkley got me I hope for the good on my side...I have a Pimt bucket of the 2in Minnow Grub and a Pint bucket of the New 2 1/2 in Minnow Grub in the Emerald shiner Comming ...Unbliveable ...the Door Bell just rang FedX just delivered my 2 in. Bucket Minnow Grub ...they look great If I was a fish I'd be going home for dinner...Sent me a Thank You Gift of 3in. Black leeches...They look good also...I should be ready to go....Thank You.....
:C .....GOOD FISHING GUY


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

My 2 1/2 inch Shiner just arrived and I have to say I'm impressed with the way they look.
Now for the true test of giving them a try. Mostly I wanted to try them for perch , but plan on toss out one for Crappies this afternoon. 
You know I'm also impressed with the FishUSA.com for they also sent me a 20% off coupon for my next order and they ship fast.
I'm preparing a letter to them to have them check with OGF and maybe if they place adds they will increas bussiness.

For those that wonder it's: www.FishUSA.com

JimG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

.....JimG...Makes me feel good to know you are impressed with the 2 1/2 in. shiners...I Recieved my 2 in. Minnow Grubs...yesterday like I said right in the middle of my post to you...Now those little guys impressed me I hope they work....Sounds like a good idea to try to get them to advertise on OGF...Should receive my 2 1/2 shiners first part of week...Let us know how they work on the crappies today....
:F GOOD FISHING GUY


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...JimG... I received my 2 1/2 in. Emerald Shiners ..Gulp Alive...Let me tell you if they work as good as they look...The fish better head for another state...What a dynamite looking bait...all I can say is !!!! WOW !!!!
:F GOOD FISHING GUY...:B


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad yours arrived.
Even with not the best weather out, I tried two days with using a 1/32 oz jig head and a Gulp 2 1/2 inch.
I attached a small float and started around the trees (fallen) near Castalia.

I would allow the bait to sit for a few seconds, then bump it.
I sure hope perch like this bait the way crappies do.
I had little success allowing it just to sit outside of a largemouth that swam by and couldn't live without it.

I'm even going to try and cut one down to 2 inches to see how it works long poling around brush.

So far I have been really pleased, but look forward to the warming water to give cast and retrieve a try with them.

I will say it's the closest thing I've seen that looks like a shiner.

Go getum Crappielover,

JimG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...JimG...
You don't know how happy you make me feel...I will be out there trying them as soon as this weather makes up it's mind...I had a feeling it would be great...I'll bet it does a job on the perch just as well....I don't think a perch would pass up something as good looking as this....I also do a lot of drift fishing for crappie and that would give it just the right movement...
 ...GOOD FISHING GUY....


----------



## Austin (Apr 14, 2008)

Gulp is definitely the best artificial bait around.


----------



## Austin (Apr 14, 2008)

I buy the bags of Gulp instead of the tubs. The tubs seem more expensive and the only thing you get is more juice. The bags seem to come with plenty of juice. If you re-use Gulp, put them in a separate baggie not the bag they came in or else you will corrupt the new Gulp. I bring along a few sandwich bags to put the "used" ones in.
2" grubs, white or chartruse seem to be the best colors.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I must be doing something wrong. I've had no luck using GULP! and others seem to swear by it.

Give me some help. I'll be fishing for crappies, bluegills, perch and an occassional walleye.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

In the world of gulp offerings you kinda have to keep up with what's offered. 

The latest is Gulp 2 1/2 inch minnows in I believe five different types as to patterns.

Now understand this is just been introduced and I recieved my Gulp minnows, Shiner style from Berkley so I believe this product should reach the shelves with in the next few weeks.

The small bucket is what I purchased and I have found so far with Crappies it's the movement or twitching that brings the product to produce.

I have been this past week using them with a 1/32 oz or 1/16oz jig and allow the bait to stand for a few seconds then twitch the bait which in many case spurs the bite.

I have also found that on windless or quiet waters the bait even produces better.

My intention for this bait was to try for perch when the time comes but I couldn't resist the urge to try it for crappies.

I think using it with a normal jig allows the minnow to look more natural in appearance and I think what ever it is they use for a scent is strong and attractive.

I'm only hoping that when the perch season comes in fall and it's hard pressed to find shiners in bait stores this bait works.

Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....As JimG said ....I received my Gulp Alive in the 2 1/2 in. Emerald Shiner .. and if they catch fish as good as they look ..they will be a great bait...plan on trying them this week one day...
 GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

BlueBoat98 said:


> I went to Bass Pro today for the fishing classic. It seems that even at $19.99 they are having trouble keeping Gulp! *ALIVE *in stock. Since it's virtually brand new around here it has sure got some good press or word of mouth or something. I got a tub because I was burning up a gift card - probably wouldn't have dropped $20.00 cash on it. I do wish they had something more like a regular nightcrawler instead of saltwater sandworms and other minnow baits. I'm going to dunk some other styles of Gulp in the tub to see what happens. There's no reason it shouldn't do fine and there is a lot of liquid in that tub. I'm pretty tired of feeding live nightcrawlers to the Perch and Kitties on C.J. so I'm going to try to use Gulp! a lot of more this year. It probably will work if I can be a patient and not give up too soon.
> 
> I'll let you know.
> 
> MC


Blueboat, I hope you got it packed with your other gear


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Is the Gulp! stain boat carpet?

Buick


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...HAY there JimG ....Haven't heard from you for a while how is that Gulp working...Went out last Thursday used live minnows and the new Gulp Emerald Shiner and can"t say which wotked better...both caught fish...did notice the gulp fish seemed to hit harder...soon as these cold fronts move out I will be back on the water...
:F GOOD FISHING GUY


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey there fella, I've been out doing the pre-spawn crappie thing around here and trying to stock up a few eating meals.

I have been happy with the shiner 2 1/2 inch, attached and placed like you would a grub body. I will use a smaller float as I can get away with and cast and twitch and that has brought some big crappies so far.

Your right on the hard hitters it causes, I've noticed that also.

Won't be long in my area they will be chasing jigs and looking forward to that.

I did long pole in 10 foot of water last week using the same jig head setup and took a few perch with the gulp also. Just can't wait till Fall for perch runs to see how it works.

I would love to see Berkley produce the same emerald shiner color in 1 1/2 inch size, now I could see that really being a productive aide.

Good hearing from ya,
Good Fishing
JimG


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I bought the 2" white minnow, but just tried once with no luck. Looks like a curly tail.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

:G ....JimG...I know what you are saying ...when it comes fall the perch should jump all over the Gulp Emerald Shiner...it looks so real....
:C ....Star1Pup....I bought a pint bucket of the Gulp Minnow Grub you are talking about...Have yet to give it a good try...The water around here is still cold and now all this rain this weekend...Will give it a try as soon as the crappie move out of the brush and into open water....
:G ....JimG ...Why don't you send Berkley an E-Mail suggesting the 1 1/2 Emerald Shiner...That's how they come up with some of the baits ...from Feedbacks they get from customers....
 GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------

